# What are these Grubs???



## lazermule (Sep 19, 2010)

Found a bunch of these on a Poplar tree that was cut today... What are they? They were about the size of my thumb...that is a gallon container that they are in.







http://www.myhostedpics.com/images/lazermule/grubs.jpg


----------



## Jesse Benson (Sep 19, 2010)

No idea, I find them all the time in wood that is basically dirt in the center. Our chickens wouldn't even eat em. I just let the girls squash em.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe some kind of beetle - maybe stag beetle or June bug.


----------



## ATH (Sep 25, 2010)

Not a great picture to ID from...but my guess based on that is a hermit beetle of some species (_Osmoderma_ spp.)?


----------



## S Mc (Sep 25, 2010)

Bearing in mind that I am not an entomologist, and in fact find a lot of the insect world fairly disturbing, EVIDENTLY for a positive ID you need to, are you ready for this? determine the pattern of hair on their bums, called the rastral pattern.

The link below provides more information than I ever wanted to know (or see) about grubs.

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/atru/research/grubs.pdf

Sylvia


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Sep 25, 2010)

http://urbanext.illinois.edu/lawnfaqs/grubs.html


----------



## ATH (Sep 25, 2010)

I shoud have confirmed for clarification...were these found IN the wood? If so, then they are not going to be IDed on a turf pest publication... If they were not in the wood, they are not the same hermit beetle I was thinking of that I have seen...


----------



## lazermule (Sep 26, 2010)

ATH said:


> I shoud have confirmed for clarification...were these found IN the wood? If so, then they are not going to be IDed on a turf pest publication... If they were not in the wood, they are not the same hermit beetle I was thinking of that I have seen...



They were in the hollow core filled with "stuff" in the log..

LM


----------



## ATH (Sep 26, 2010)

then I'll stick with hermit beetle unless I saw compelling evidence otherwise.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 26, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Put them in a plastic bag with some moist paper towels.....give 'em a few days to clear their digestive track.......rinse and stir fry!




I'll pass...


----------

